# 4WD quit working, manual lock hub



## HelenT (Apr 4, 2016)

I need help on my 2004 F250. Just got about 6 inches of snow. I use this truck to plow my private road. A few other residences on the road rely on my plowing. 

I usually use 4WD Low and gear 2 on automatic transmission to plow. Hub manually locked. But today, when I shifted to 2, and pressed on the gas pedal. The truck was not engaging to drive, as if it were in park or neutral. And when I tried to shift to park, there is grinding noise and wouldn't allow me. I had to turn off the engine to be able to shift to park.

When I manually freed the hub and used 2WD High and gear D, I was able to drive the truck without problem. 

Later, I tried using 4WD Low and gear D, and was able to drive a little distance before the truck no longer drives, and pressing on the gas is as if the truck was in park or neutral.

Please help. What is the problem? How can I fix this? 

Previous to this earlier, I was driving down the private road to see how much snow we got. Without the plow on, I might have gone up to 10 or 15 mph, and still using 4WD Low and gear 2, maybe for 1/2 mile. Could I have damaged something by driving too fast in that setting? 

Your help is much appreciated. I need to get the road plowed so that my husband and my neighbors can get in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like transfer case was in neutral. Did u try 4 high?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your plowing in 4 low. What type of 4x4 shift, floor lever, or dash switch? For now, plow in 4 high, overdrive turned off. Leave it in Drive, take your time.


----------



## HelenT (Apr 4, 2016)

4 high seems to be working. Thank you so much, 1olddogtwo and Randall Ave, for your suggestions. I will try to plow with 4 high and D for now, and take it slow. Hope it works. Why is 4 low not working? Could I have damaged it somehow?

If I understand you correctly, Randall Ave, there is no dash switch. I manually lock or free the hub on the wheels. And there is a shift from 2H to 4H to Neutral to 4L on the floor. The truck is automatic transmission. There is no indicator light on the dash that is unusual, or saying that it is on 4WD or not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like it wasn't engaging 4low. linkage could be worn. It happens. Just plow easy tonight and my ur local guy look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Either plow in 1st or D, not second, you're going to destroy the tranny.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2136165 said:


> Either plow in 1st or D, not second, you're going to destroy the tranny.


Hey, hey.....ur too late to help a damsel in distress.

And he does have a point.


----------



## HelenT (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey, I really appreciate all of you guy's help and suggestions. 

Mark Oomkes and 1olddogtwo, may I ask why plowing in 2nd gear and 4Low would destroy the tranny?

My husband and I started plowing our private road just this season, since our plow guy found a better job and couldn't do it any more. Our plow guy was really nice, gave us a few tips on plowing, including to plow using 4Low and 2nd gear. I don't think we heard his recommendation wrong though, but it is possible.

If using 1st and D are the way to go, under what circumstances would you use 1st and when would you use D? Thanks again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2nd rasied the the RPM and where the transmission engages. The more slip, the more heat created. Heat is number killer of transmissions. The only thing working in ur favor is using 4low. 

Most (high%) use 4high and D and let the transmission do its thing. Some might use 4low for heavy, wet or deep (10 inches or more).


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make sure you add counterweight behind the fenders in bed of truck.....weight is important, can plow a lot with a properly weighted truck without using 4wd....4wd makes it nice for the end piles


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Get under the truck, spray, soak the lever control, and the rod ends with WD-40, or the like. Have someone working the lever while your doing this. Linkage may be rusted. Then try it. If it still fails, the transfer case may need replacing. And whoever is telling you how to plow, do not listen to them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Helen, we plow in 4Hi and 1st gear for the reasons 1oldude stated.

Ford is stupid. They programmed the trannies to start off in the selected gear. Most others start in 1st and work their way up, whether you have it in 1st, 2nd, or D.


----------



## HelenT (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you all for your good advice! I will follow them Thumbs Up

It does seem a bad design on Ford's part to start off the tranny on 2nd gear when that is selected. I am glad you all told me that.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Look at yea's, Very good and professional. A pleasant young lady puts up a post and your all gentlemen. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG;2136282 said:


> Look at yea's, Very good and professional. A pleasant young lady puts up a post and your all gentlemen. Thumbs Up


She didn't cop an attitude, that goes a long ways.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

She's more professional than some on here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2136338 said:


> She's more professional than some on here.


Probably referring to that Einstein guy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I was complimenting all of you guys.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave;2136338 said:


> She's more professional than some on here.


For sure, did not turn into a Jerry Springer reject thread.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Have post counts ever gone up from us being civil and helpful?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG;2136375 said:


> For sure, did not turn into a Jerry Springer reject thread.


Yet..............


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OK you ruffnecks, let's be helpful here.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG;2136375 said:


> For sure, did not turn into a Jerry Springer reject thread.


It just goes to show there is good in all of us....... Even the rascals on here...
Helen its pretty neat you run a plow and dove into this sideshow, kudo's to you.Thumbs Up


----------

